# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  For Spencer, help

## Idesign50

If you were a female, what would you do if you had excessive hair minaturation, and almost a bald spot in the back of your head. Been to many derms, all they say is female pattern baldness. LOL. I'm thinking product wise, not transplant. Also...do you know of any good hairloss docs anywhere for women. I live in IL. and visit Palm Desert, CA. and Florida alot. But, I'm willing to travel to finally get some answeres.  Thanks for your help,  Jan

----------


## SpencerKobren

> If you were a female, what would you do if you had excessive hair minaturation, and almost a bald spot in the back of your head. Been to many derms, all they say is female pattern baldness. LOL. I'm thinking product wise, not transplant. Also...do you know of any good hairloss docs anywhere for women. I live in IL. and visit Palm Desert, CA. and Florida alot. But, I'm willing to travel to finally get some answeres.  Thanks for your help,  Jan


 Hi Jan,

Im sorry it took so long to get back to you. I just noticed your post. 
First let me say that Im so sorry that youre dealing with this.  Since you live in Illinois I would contact Dr. Heather Wickless. She really knows her stuff and specializes in female pattern hair loss. There are no guarantees that she can help, but she does understand the process and how to most effectively treat it. Heres a link to a discussion about her on the forum of womenshairlossproject.com
http://forum.womenshairlossproject.c...read.php?p=291

I hope this helps and feel free to ask more questions if you need to.

----------


## Idesign50

Hi Spencer, thank you for your help. I will make an apt. with her today, in my desperation to do something about my thining hair situation, I bought Osmotics, FNS, have you had any feed back about this product. Also, I was thinking of buying this expensive low level laser from a respected hair restoration doc in Boca Raton, Florida. It is not a comb, but more like a pad that you hold a few inches away from your head and it emits low level lasers. Have you any knowledge how how effective this product is? And, thank you again for your help with Dr. Wickless.  Be Well,  Jan

----------


## SpencerKobren

> Hi Spencer, thank you for your help. I will make an apt. with her today, in my desperation to do something about my thining hair situation, I bought Osmotics, FSN, have you had any feed back about this product. Also, I was thinking of buying this expensive low level laser from a respected hair restoration doc in Boca Raton, Florida. It is not a comb, but more like a pad that you hold a few inches away from your head and it emits low level lasers. Have you any knowledge how how effective this product is? And, thank you again for your help with Dr. Wickless.  Be Well,  Jan


 Hi Jan,

There was a lot of hype about the Osmotics FNS for hair loss a few years ago, but I have yet to see or hear from anyone who has benefited from the treatment. As far a low level laser light therapy is concerned, I am still not 100% convinced that it helps, but I know the physician you are referring to and have a great deal of respect for his opinion. If you do purchase the laser unit you should ask the doctor to monitor your progress with you to see if in fact you are gaining any benefit.

I wish I could say that LLLT will get you to were you want to be, but I just have not seen enough empirical data to convince me that its as effective as some say.

I hope this helps.

----------


## saniaa83

i have also visit the womens hair loss project,its really wonderfull

----------

